# Bikepolo Bielefeld !



## bastard13 (15. Dezember 2009)

Wir sind ne relativ neue Gruppe Fahrradbegeisterter, die sich einmal die Woche trifft um BikePolo zu spielen. Treffen uns immer im Uni-Parkhaus I Ebene 0 . Wir sind ständig auf der Suche nach neuen Gesichtern und hoffen auf Zulauf. Einfach irgend nen Rad mitbringen. Rest ist vorhanden. Genauere Info´s unter www.velopolo.de oder [email protected]

Gruß Daniel


----------



## JENSeits (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke ich werde es mir mal anschauen, wenn ich mal mit Bike in Bielefeld bin ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard13 (16. Dezember 2009)

Mach das .würde mich freuen...gruß daniel


----------



## JENSeits (16. Dezember 2009)

hab grade mir enn paar Fotos von eurer Seite angeguckt ... darf ma auch mit 160mm und 2,5er Reifen kommen?  Muss ich dann was mitbringen? Stock o.ä. wird schwer


----------



## bastard13 (17. Dezember 2009)

ne mitbringen musste nichts. Kannst dich vielleicht auf dem blog anmelden und für den tag voten an dem du kommen willst, dann sehen das die anderen auch. und mit welchem gefährt du kommst ist voll egal. gab schon klappräder auf dem platz. gruß daniel


----------



## eRd (29. Dezember 2009)

mensch das is ja ma ne lustige idee! hört sich gut an. nen bischen verrückt aber gut!
vll kann man ja mal gucken kommen wenn ihr spielt.
gruß eRd


----------



## bastard13 (29. Dezember 2009)

eRd schrieb:


> mensch das is ja ma ne lustige idee! hört sich gut an. nen bischen verrückt aber gut!
> vll kann man ja mal gucken kommen wenn ihr spielt.
> gruß eRd



ganz gerne! einfach mal rumkommen..termine unter www.velopolo.de 
gruß daniel


----------



## JENSeits (29. Dezember 2009)

ich war heute in Bielefeld shoppen, allerdings kurzfristig und nur kurz. Eigentlich schade wegen dem Polo, naja vllt nächstes mal


----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2010)

[Spam]

Hallo allerseits,

wir brauchen nochmal eure Hilfe. Ich habe einmal eine Interessengemeinschaft aufgemacht. Unterstützung gesucht! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=437

Bitte nur, wenn ihr auch wirklich eine wollt, sonst können wir keine vernünftigen Schätzungen durchführen !

LG & Danke

Jens


----------

